
Working Remotely and Getting Weird - essayoh
http://s12k.com/2016/02/18/working-remotely-and-getting-weird/
======
mchahn
There was a great sketch from a show in the UK where a bunch of workers,
including a female, were complaining that they were having trouble getting any
work done from home because they were wanking all day.

I'm sorry if this doesn't totally relate to the topic-in-hand (great pun). I'm
also sorry if it offends you.

